# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  تعليمات الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة الأردنية

## المستشار11

مجلس العمداء
قرار رقم (415/2005)
تاريخ : - 19/12/2005 

تعليمات الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة الأردنية 
صادرة بموجب المادة (56) من ((نظام الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة)) 
رقم (48) لسنة 2003

المادة ( 1 ) : تسمى هذه التعليمات ( تعليمات الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة الأردنية ) لسنة ( 2005)، ويعمل بها اعتباراً من 1/1/2006.

المادة ( 2 ) : يكون للكلمات التالية حيثما وردت في هذه التعليمات المعانــي المخصصة لها أدناه ، ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك : -

الجامعــة : الجامعة الأردنية 0

المجـلس : مجلس عمداء الجامعة 0

الرئيـس : رئيس الجامعة 0

اللجنــة : لجنة التعيين والترقية 0

المجلة العالمية : مجلة علمية محكمة ودورية متخصصة مفهرسة ، عالمية من حيث هيئة التحرير والباحثون والانتشار ، وتكون معتمدة في قاعدة البيانات (Thomson ISI) أو ما يعادلها 0

المجلة المعتمدة : مجلة علمية محكمة ودورية متخصصة ومعتمدة من لجنة اعتماد المجلات في الجامعة 0

لجنة التعيين والترقية

المادة ( 3 ) : لمجلس العمداء تعيين واحد أو أكثر من أعضائه الأساتذة ليكونوا أعضاء احتياط في لجنة التعيين والترقية من أجل استكمال النصاب عند الضرورة.

التعيين 

المادة ( 4 ) : أ - مع مراعاة الشروط الواردة في المادة (5) من ( نظام الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة الأردنية ) ، يشترط في من يعين عضواً في الهيئة التدريسية أن يكون قد حصل على مؤهلاته العلمية بالدراسة المنتظمة ، وأن لا يقل تقديره في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى عن ( جيد ) .

ب - لمجلس العمداء أن يضع أي شروط أخرى يراها ضرورية للتحقق من ملاءمة المرشح للتعيين وقدرته على القيام بالعمل الجامعي .
المادة ( 5 ) :- أ- يجوز أن تعتمد في تعيين عضو الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة الرتبة التي شغلها في أي جامعة أخرى تعترف بها الجامعة، وتحسب أقدميته في الرتبة على أساس كل سنة بسنة إذا كان قد حصل عليها في جامعة أردنية رسمية وأما إذا كان قد حصل على الأقدمية في أي جامعة أخرى فتبت لجنة التعيين والترقية فيما يحتسب منها وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يعين عضو الهيئة التدريسية في الفئة (أ) من الرتبة التي سيعين فيها.
ب- مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة تبت لجنة التعيين والترقية فيما إذا كان الإنتاج العلمي للمتقدم يؤهله للتعيين في الرتبة المتقدم لها في الجامعة الأردنية .

المادة ( 6 ) :- يشترط لتعيين المدرس في الجامعة برتبة أستاذ مساعد ما يلي :-
أ - أن يكون حاصلا ً على المؤهل العلمي المنصوص عليه في المادة (7) من ( نظام الهيئة التدريسية).
ب- أن تقبل استقالته من عمله في الجامعة الأردنية مدرساً إلا إذا حصل على المؤهل العلمي المشار إليه في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة من خلال برامج الدراسة المشتركة .

المادة ( 7 ) :- أ- يشترط في من يعين في الأقسام السريرية في كلية الطب برتبة أستاذ مساعد ما يلي :-

1- أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في الطب والجراحة أو ما يعادلها.
2- أن يكون حاصلاً على رخصة لمزاولة الاختصاص من الجهة المعنية في الأردن على أن ينص في قرار تعيينه على اختصاصه.
3- أن يكون قد تدرب تدريباً مبرمجاً في حقل الاختصاص في مستشفى أو مستشفيات تعليمية تعترف بها الجامعة، وحصل على شهادة الاختصاص العام المطلوبة ، وشهادة الاختصاص الفرعي ( إن وجد) .

ب - مع مراعاة أحكام البند (2) من الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة يشترط لتعيين الطبيب الحاصل على شهادة الاختصاص العالي من الجامعة الأردنية في رتبة أستاذ مساعد أن يمضي سنتين على الأقل في تدريب سريري مبرمج في حقل الاختصاص في مؤسسة من مؤسسات الطب المتقدمة التي تعترف بها الجامعة ، وأن يكون قد حصل على شهادة مهنية أو شهادة زمالة في التخصص الذي سيعين فيه 0


المادة ( 8 ) : يشترط في من يعين في رتبة مدرس في كلية طب الأسنان ما يلي :-

أ - أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في طب الأسنان أو ما يعادلها .
ب - وأن يكون حاصلاً على درجة الماجستير في حقل التخصص الذي سيعين فيه من مؤسسة تعليمية تعترف بها الجامعة على أن لا تقل مدة الدراسة للماجستير عن سنتين وأن تتضمن تدريباً مبرمجاً.
جـ - وأن يكون قد عمل مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات متصلة في مجال التدريس في جامعة أو معهد جامعي تعترف بهما الجامعة، وذلك بعد حصوله على درجة الماجستير.
د - وأن يكون حاصلاً على رخصة لمزاولة الاختصاص من الجهة المعنية في الأردن على أن ينص في قرار تعيينه على اختصاصه.


المادة ( 9 ) : يشترط في من يعين في رتبة أستاذ مساعد في كلية طب الأسنان ما يلي:-

أ - أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في طب الأسنان أو ما يعادلها.

ب - وأن يكون حاصلاً على درجة الدكتوراة في التخصص الذي سيعين فيه من مؤسسة تعليمية تعترف بها الجامعة، وتدرب في حقل تخصصه تدريباً مهنياً مبرمجاً لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين. أو أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة مهنية في حقل الاختصاص الذي سيعين فيه بالإضافة إلى درجة الماجستير في الحقل نفسه.

جـ - وأن يكون حاصلاً على رخصة لمزاولة الاختصاص من الجهة المعنية في الأردن على أن ينص في قرار تعيينه على اختصاصه.

المادة ( 10 ) : أ- يشترط أن لا تقل الأعمال الفنية أو المعمارية المطلوبة للتعيين في عضوية الهيئة التدريسية في كلية الفنون والتصميم وفي هندسة العمارة وفقاً للرتبة المطلوب التعيين فيها عّما يلي :-

1 - أربعة أعمال للتعيين في رتبة مدرس.
2 - ستة أعمال للتعيين في رتبة أستاذ مساعد.
3 - تسعة أعمال للتعيين في رتبة أستاذ مشارك.
4 - اثني عشر عملاً للتعيين في رتبة أستاذ .

ب - يشترط في العمل الفني أو المعماري المشار إليه في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة :-
1- أن يكون إبداعياً مبتكراً .
2- أن يقع ضمن تخصص المتقدم.


3- أن يرفق به وصف تحليلي موجز يوضح فكرته ومضمونه وتقنياته وجمالياته يتراوح بين (400-500) كلمة .
4- أن يقدّم بوسيلة توثيقية بصرية أو سمعية مثل : الصور ، والشرائح الشفافة والسلايدات ، و أشرطة التسجيل السمعية و / أو البصرية أو أقراص الكمبيوتر ، أو الأقراص المضغوطة (C.D) وذلك حسب طبيعة العمل .
5- أن يكون تقييمه الأولي إيجابياً ، ويتم تقييمه من قبل لجنة متخصصة يشكلها مجلس الكلية بتوصية من رئيس القسم المعني 0

المادة ( 11) : أ - عند النظر في تعيين عضو الهيئة التدريسية في كلية الفنون والتصميم برتبة أكاديمية استناداً إلى أعمال مهنية أو فنية متميزة في مجال تخصصه تقيم تلك الأعمال لجنة أو لجان تشكلها لجنة التعيين والترقية من أساتذة من ذوي الاختصاص والخبرة ، حسب المعايير والأسس المعتمدة في ترقية أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية 0

ب - يتم تقييم الأعمال المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة من قبل ثلاثة من المقيمين للتعيين في رتبة مدرس، وأربعة منهم للتعيين في أي رتبة أعلى. 

جـ - وتعتبر الأعمال الفنية متميزة إذا ورد عنها تقريران إيجابيان وذلك للتعيين في رتبة مدرس، أو ثلاثة تقارير إيجابية للتعيين في أي رتبة أعلى.

المادة ( 12 ) : لا يجوز أن يصوت على التعيين في عضوية الهيئة التدريسية سواء في مجلس القسم أم في مجلس الكلية إلا أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية الذين هم في رتبة معادلة للرتبة المطلوب شغلها أو أعلى منها.

المادة ( 13) : يرفع رئيس القسم توصية مجلس القسم بالتعيين إلى عميد الكلية خلال مدة لا تتجاوز أسبوعين من تاريخ إحالة الطلب إليه. وعلى العميد إذا لم يتسلم توصية القسم خلال المدة المحددة أن يعرض الموضوع مباشرة على مجلس الكلية خلال مدة لا تتجاوز أسبوعين.


المادة ( 14 ) : أ - على المعين مباشرة العمل اعتباراً من التاريخ المحدد في قرار تعيينه. وإذا اقتضت الظروف مباشرته العمل قبل ذلك التاريخ، يكون عمله بمكافأة يحددها رئيس الجامعة بقرار منه. ولرئيس الجامعة، لأسباب يقدرها، الموافقة على تأجيل المباشرة أو تأخيرها اضطرارياً بما لا يتجاوز فصلين دراسيين

ب - يتولى المعين للتدريس إبلاغ رئيس قسمه خطياً ببدء مباشرة العمل، وعلى رئيس القسم إبلاغ المباشرة أو عدمها خطياً إلى العميد خلال أسبوع على الأكثر، ويتولى العميد إبلاغ ذلك الى رئيس الجامعة خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر. 

جـ - وإذا لم يباشر المعين عمله خلال مدة حدها الأعلى ثلاثة أسابيع من التاريخ المحدد لمباشرته، يعتبر مستنكفاً عن العمل، كما يعتبر قرار تعيينه ملغى، إلا إذا تقدم بعذر يقبله رئيس الجامعة.

المادة ( 15 ) : أ - يجوز النظر في تعديل رتبة عضو الهيئة التدريسية أو راتبه إذا قدم طلباً بذلك خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ تعيينه في الجامعة.

ب - يتم تعديل الرتبة بقرار من مجلس العمداء بتنسيب من لجنة التعيين والترقية بناء على توصية مجلس الكلية ومجلس القسم المعنيين .

جـ- يتم تعديل الراتب بقرار من الرئيس .

المادة (16) : يقدم عضو الهيئة التدريسية سنوياً تقريراً يتضمن المعلومات المتعلقة بإنجازاته ونشاطاته ومساهماته، ويرفعه الى رئيس القسم مع نهاية الفصل الأول من العام الجامعي.

المادة (17) : يتولى عميد كل كلية إحالة أسماء أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في تلك الكلية من غير المثبتين إلى الأقسام المعنية لإبداء الرأي في تمديد فترة التجربة أو عدم تمديدها وإنهاء عمل عضو الهيئة التدريسية وذلك في ضوء نموذج (تمديد فترة تجربة عضو هيئة التدريس) الذي يملؤه عميد الكلية ورئيس القسم المعنيان يشتمل على العناصر الواردة في المادة (35) من هذه التعليمات. 


المادة (18) : أ - يعرض عميد الكلية توصيات مجالس الأقسام المتعلقة بتمديد فترة التجربة على مجلس الكلية.

ب- يرفع عميد الكلية تنسيب مجلس الكلية والوثائق المشار إليها في المادة (17) من هذه التعليمات إلى رئاسة الجامعة للبت في تمديد فترة التجربة أو عدم تمديدها . 


المادة (19) : يسري على تجديد العقود من حيث الإجراءات والتقارير ما يسري على تمديد فترة التجربة.



المادة ( 20 ) : يتم التعيين المشترك وفق الأسس والشروط التالية:-

أ - يتقدم عضو الهيئة التدريسية الذي يرغب في التعيين في قسم آخر من أقسام كليته أو من أقسام كلية أخرى بطلب رسمي إلى رئيس قسمه.

ب - يتم التعيين المشترك بقرار من مجلس العمداء بناء على تنسيب من لجنة التعيين والترقية بتوصية من مجلسي القسمين المعنيين ومجلسي الكليتين المعنيتين.

جـ - مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (هـ) من هذه المادة للعضو المعين تعييناً مشتركاً جميع الحقوق وعليه جميع الواجبات في القسم المعين فيه تعييناً مشتركاً.

د - يعتبر التعيين المشترك للعضو في القسم الثاني منتهياً حكماً بانتهاء تعيينه في القسم الأصلي لأي سبب من الأسباب.

هـ - تكون جميع الشؤون الأكاديمية والإدارية والمالية المتعلقة بالعضو في قسمه الأصلي.

المحاضرون المتفرغون

المادة ( 21 ) : أ - يشترط في من يعين محاضراً متفرغاً في الجامعة الأردنية أن تتوافر فيه الشروط الواردة في المادة (4) من هذه التعليمات.

ب - على الرغم مما ورد في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة يجوز أن يعين محاضرون متفرغون بقصد القيام بالتدريس والبحث في كليات الجامعة ومراكزها العلمية من القادرين على القيام بذلك، دون النظر إلى الدرجات العلمية التي يحملونها.

جـ - يعين المحاضرون المتفرغون بعقود تحدد شروط العمل والراتب وأي شروط أخرى يتم الاتفاق عليها.

د?- يكون التصويت على تعيين المحاضر المتفرغ تبعاً للرتبة التي كان سيحصل عليها فيما لو عين في عضوية الهيئة التدريسية.

المادة ( 22 ) : يجري تقييم المحاضر المتفرغ بالطريقة التي يجري بها تقييم عضو الهيئة التدريسية. 


النقـل


المادة ( 23 ) : أ - يشترط لنقل عضو هيئة التدريس من فئة إلى فئة أعلى ضمن الرتبة الواحدة أن يُحقق الأمور الآتية : -

1- أن يتوافر لديه في الفئة التي هو فيها أقدمية في الراتب لا تقل عن خمس سنوات 0
2- أن يكون قد نشر فعلاً إنتاجاً علمياً أثناء خدمته الفعلية في الجامعة يعادل ( 4 ) أربع نقاط على الأقل ، وأن يكون باحثاً رئيسياً فيما يعادل نقطتين على الأقل 0
3- أن لا يقل تقديره في أي فقرة من فقرات التقرير المشترك عــــــــن ( جيد ) 0

ب- يقدم طلب النقل من فئة إلى فئة ضمن الرتبة نفسها إلى رئيس القسم معززاً بنسخة أصلية من كل إنتاج علمي ، لعرضه على مجلس القسم لإبداء الرأي فيه ، ويرفع رئيس القسم رأي مجلس القسم إلى عميد الكلية لعرضه على مجلس الكلية ، لإبداء الرأي فيه ، ويرفع عميد الكلية الطلب إلى رئيس الجامعة لاستكمال إجراءات النقل 0

ج- ينطبق على الإنتاج العلمي المقدم لغايات النقل الشروط نفسها التي تنطبق على الإنتاج المقدم لغايات الترقية باستثناء الإجراءات المتبعة في تقييم الإنتاج العلمي 0

د?- يكون قرار النقل من فئة إلى فئة ضمن الرتبة الواحدة نافذاً من تاريخ صدور قرار مجلس العمداء 0

هـ- لا تحسب الإجازة دون راتب التي تمنح لعضو هيئة التدريس لأغراض النقل من فئة إلى فئة 0

و?- إذا قرر مجلس العمداء عدم الموافقة على النقل فلطالبه أن يقدم طلباً جديداً للنقل بعد مضي ستة أشهر على الأقل من تاريخ صــدور ذلك القرار 0


الترقية
الشروط العامة للترقية 

المادة ( 24 ) : يشترط لترقية عضو هيئة التدريس من رتبة إلى رتبة أعلى ما يلي : -

1 - أن تكون قد توافرت لديه في الرتبة التي ستتم ترقيته منها أقدمية لا تقل عن خمس سنوات 0
2 - أن يكون ناجحاً في تدريسه 0
3 - أن يكون ناجحاً في علاقاته في العمل الجامعي 0
4 - أن يكون فاعلاً في خدمة وتنمية المجتمع 0
5 - أن يكون قد نشر ( أو ُقبل له للنشر ) وهو يشغل الرتبة التي ستتم ترقيته منها إنتاجاً علمياً قيماً أدى إلى تقدم المعرفة في مجال تخصصه 0
6 - أن يكون ما نسبته 60% من إنتاجه العلمي المقدم للترقية في تخصصه الدراسي أو التدريسي أو البحثي 0

المادة ( 25 ) : أ - يجوز للأستاذ المساعد أو الأستاذ المشارك أن يتقدم بطلب الترقية إلى الرتبة الأعلى قبل ثمانية شهور من استكمال المدة القانونية المطلوبة للرتبة الأعلى إذا توافرت فيه الشروط القانونية الأخرى المطلوبة لشغل الرتبة 0

ب - يعد تاريخ استحقاق الترقية إلى الرتبة الأعلى هو تاريخ قرار مجلس العمداء بالترقية أو التاريخ الذي يتم به انقضاء المدة القانونية للترقية إذا تمت إجراءاتها قبل انقضاء تلك المدة 0

المادة ( 26 ) : - تعتمد الأسس التالية في قبول الإنتاج العلمي المقدم للترقية : -

أ ) يجوز أن يقبل الإنتاج العلمي التالي دون حاجة إلى تقييمه تقييماً أولياً : -

1- بحوث منشورة أو مقبولة للنشر في مجلات عالمية أو معتمـدة 0
2- بحوث منشورة أو مقبولة للنشر مستخلصة من رسائـل جامعية0
3- بحوث منشورة في وقائع المؤتمرات المحكمة والمتخصصة0
4- التقارير (Case Report) والمراجعات الأدبية والملحوظات العلمية المنشورة في مجلات عالمية أو معتمدة 0
5- براءات الاختراع المسجلة عالمياً 0


ب?) يقبل الإنتاج العلمي التالي بعد تقييمه تقييماً أولياً من خلال عمادة البحث العلمي في الجامعة : - 

1- كتاب مؤلف 0
2- كتاب مترجم 0
3- كتاب محقق 0
4- فصل في كتاب 0
5- دراسة متخصصة ضمن مشروع (غير منشورة) 0
6- براءات الاختراع المسجلة محلياً 0

المادة ( 27 ) : - أ ) يصنف الإنتاج العلمي المقبول للترقية في فئتين ، ويقدر حسب نوعه بأوزان ممثلة بنقاط على النحو التالي : -


الفئة الإنتاج العلمي النقاط
الأولى البحث المنشور في مجلة عالمية (2) نقطتان
البحث المستخلص من رسالة جامعية ومنشور في مجلة عالمية (2) نقطتان
الكتاب المتميز ( تأليف ، ترجمة ، تحقيق ) (2) نقطتان
العمل الفني أو المعماري المتميز (2) نقطتان
براءة الاختراع المسجلة عالمياً (3) ثلاث نقاط
براءة الاختراع المسجلة محلياً (2) نقطتان
الثانية البحث المنشور في مجلة معتمدة (1) نقطة
الكتاب المؤلف أو المترجم أو المحقق (1) نقطة
البحث المستخلص من رسالة جامعية منشورة في مجلة معتمدة (1) نقطة
البحث المنشور في وقائع مؤتمر عالمي محكم (1) نقطة
فصل في كتاب (1) نقطة
العمل الفني أو المعماري (1) نقطة
التقرير عن حالة طبية منشور في مجلة عالمية (1) نقطة
الملحوظة العلمية والمراجعة العلمية (Review) المنشورة في مجلة عالمية 0 (1) نقطة
التقرير عن حالة طبية او الحكم القضائي أو البرمجيات أو الملحوظة العلمية ، أو البحث المنشور في وقائع مؤتمر غير عالمي أو الدراسة المتخصصة المقيمة ضمن مشروع 0 5ر0

ب - يعتبر الطالب هو الباحث الرئيسي في البحث المنشور المستخلص من رسالته الجامعية 0

ج - يشترط في الكتاب أن لا يقل عدد كلماته عن (50) خمسين ألف كلمـة ، ويتم تقييمه من خلال نموذج خاص ، ويعتمد الكتاب لأغراض الترقية إذا كان معدل تقديرات المقيمين له لا تقــــــــل عن (60%) ، ويعد الكتاب متميزاً إذا كان المعـــدل (80%) أو أكثر 0

المادة ( 28 ) : يشترط لترقية عضو الهيئة التدريسية من رتبة أستاذ مساعد إلى رتبة أستاذ مشارك في الكليات العلمية أن يقدم إنتاجاً علمياً يحصل فيه على (8) ثماني نقاط على الأقل على أن : -

أ - يتضمن إنتاجاً من الفئة الأولى يعادل (6) ست نقاط على الأقل 0
ب?- يكون المتقدم باحثاً رئيسياً في إنتاج يعادل (4) أربع نقاط على الأقل 0

المادة ( 29 ) : يشترط لترقية عضو الهيئة التدريسية من رتبة أستاذ مشارك إلى رتبة أستاذ في الكليات العلمية أن يقدم إنتاجاً علمياً يحصل فيه على (12) اثنتي عشرة نقطة على الأقل على أن : -

أ - يتضمن إنتاجاً من الفئة الأولى يعادل (8) ثماني نقاط على الأقل 0
ب?- يكون المتقدم باحثاً رئيسياً في إنتاج يعادل (6) ست نقاط على الأقل 0

المادة ( 30 ) : يشترط لترقية عضو الهيئة التدريسية من رتبة أستاذ مساعد إلى رتبة أستاذ مشارك في الكليات الإنسانية أن يقدم إنتاجاً علمياً يحصل فيه على (8) ثماني نقاط على الأقل على أن يكون باحثاً رئيسياً في إنتاج علمي يعادل (4) أربع نقاط على الأقل 0

المادة ( 31 ) : يشترط لترقية عضو الهيئة التدريسية من رتبة أستاذ مشارك إلى رتبة أستاذ في الكليات الإنسانية ، أن يقدم إنتاجاً علمياً يحصل فيه على (12) اثنتي عشرة نقطة على الأقل على أن يكون باحثاً رئيسياً فيما يعادل (6) ست نقاط على الأقل 0

المادة (32) : لا يجوز للمتقدم أن يدرج ضمن بحوثه أو أعماله الفنية أياً من البحوث أو الأعمال التي سبق وأن حسبت له في ترقية سابقة ، أو حصل بموجبها على درجة علمية أو رتبة أكاديمية 0

المادة ( 33 ) : أ - لعضو الهيئة التدريسية الذي قبل له إنتاج علمي بعد تاريخ تقديمه طلب الترقية إلى رتبة أستاذ مشارك أن يقدمه ضمن إنتاجه العلمي للترقية إلى رتبة أستاذ 0

ب - يعتبر الإنتاج العلمي الذي قام به عضو الهيئة التدريسية خلال إجازته أو إعارته أو انتدابه مقبولاً لأغراض الترقية 0

ج - وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن لا يقل عدد النقاط التي حصل عليها المتقدم أثناء خدمتة الفعلية في الجامعة عن نصف نقاط الحد الأدنى المطلوبة للترقية 0


المادة ( 34 ) : أ - يقدم طلب الترقية إلى رئيس القسم المختص متضمناً ست نسخ من الإنتاج العلمي والسيرة الذاتية لعرضه على مجلس القسم ، واتخاذ التوصيـة المناسبة ، ويرفع رئيس القسم توصية مجلس القسم إلى عميد الكلية خلال ثلاثة أسابيع على الأكثر ويتولى عميد الكلية عرض الطلب على مجلس الكلية خلال ثلاثة أسابيع على الأكثر لاتخاذ التوصية المناسبة بشأنه ، ورفعها إلى رئاسة الجامعة خلال أسبوع على الأكثر لاستكمال إجراءات الترقية 0

ب - يقترح عميد الكلية ورئيس القسم المعنيان قائمة تتضمن أسماء خمسة عشر على الأقل من المتخصصين الذين يحملون رتبة الأستاذية من غير الأردنيين ومن خارج الأردن وذلك لتقييم الإنتاج العلمي ، وتعامل هذه القائمة بسرية تامة ، وللجنة التعيين والترقية تعديل القائمة بالإضافة أو الحذف ، ويراعى في المرشحين للتقييم : -

1 - أن يكونوا معروفين بموضوعيتهم ومن جامعات ذات مستوى أكاديمي مرموق غير الجامعة التي تخرج فيها المتقدم للترقية 0

2 - أن يكونوا من بلدان وجامعات متعددة ، ويفضل أن لا يزيد عدد المقيمين من جامعة واحدة عن اثنين ومن بلد واحد عن أربعة 0

3 - أن تكون عناوينهم دقيقة بما في ذلك رقم الهاتف ، ورقم الفاكس ، والبريد الإلكتروني 0

ج - إذا قل عدد أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في القسم من رتبة تعادل الرتبة المطلوب الترقية إليها أو في رتبة أعلى عن ثلاثة يرفع رئيس القسم الطلب إلى عميد الكلية لعرضه على مجلس الكلية مباشرة بحضور أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية الموجودين في القسم الذين هم في الرتبة المطلوب الترقية إليها أو في رتبة أعلى ، وإذا كان في المجلس أعضاء هيئة تدريسية من رتبة أقل فلهم حق الاشتراك في مناقشة الموضوع دون التصويت عليه 0

د - مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة إذا قل عدد أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في مجلس الكلية ضمن رتبة تعادل الرتبة المطلوب الترقية إليها أو في رتبة أعلى عن ثلاثة يرفع الطلب إلى رئاسة الجامعة لتشكيل لجنة برئاسة نائب الرئيس المختص من أجل دراسة الطلب واتخاذ التوصية المناسبة ، وعرضها على لجنة التعيين والترقية 0

هـ- في جميع الحالات لا يجوز أن يصوت على الترقية سواء في مجلس القسم أم في مجلس الكلية إلا أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية الذين هم في رتبة معادلة للرتبة المطلوب الترقية إليها أو أعلى منها 0
المادة ( 35 ) : أ - يقدم عميد الكلية ورئيس القسم المعنيـان ( بغض النظر عن الرتب الأكاديمية ) تقريراً مشتركاً عن عضو الهيئة التدريسية المتقدم للترقية وفقاً للعناصر التالية : - 

1 - التدريس 0

2 - الإنتاج العلمي : -
- الأبحاث .
- الإشراف.
- المشاركة في المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية في تخصصه.

3 - خدمة الجامعة : -
- الاشتراك في المجالس واللجان الجامعية .
- أي أعمال تنهض بالجامعة وتدفع بها إلى التقدم.
- التفرغ لواجبه العلمي في الجامعة.


4 - المساهمة في خدمة المجتمع : -
- مساهمته في تنمية المجتمع 0
- المشاركة في المحاضرات العامة .
- المشاركة في المؤتمرات والندوات .
- المشاركة في الجمعيات واللجان.


5 - الخصائص والصفات الأخرى :
- علاقاته مع الطلبة والزملاء والعاملين الآخرين .
- مدى تمتعه بروح الفريق وتقبله الرأي الآخر .
- مدى التزامه بالأعراف والقيم والتقاليد الجامعية والنظام العام .
- مقدرته الإدارية ، وتوافر عنصر القيادة لديه.
- روح المبادرة ، والقدرة على طرح أفكار جديدة .

ب - يشترط في عضو الهيئة التدريسية المتقدم للترقية أن لا يقل تقديره في أي فقرة من فقرات التقرير المشترك عن جيد 0


المادة ( 36 ) : تنظر لجنة التعيين والترقية في طلب ترقية عضو الهيئة التدريسية وإنتاجه العلمي وأسماء المقيمين وتوصية كل من مجلسي القسم والكلية والتقرير المشترك ، وتقدم توصياتها إلى مجلس العمــــداء لاتخاذ القرار المناسب بشأنه 0


المادة (37) : أ- يرسل الإنتاج العلمي إلى ثلاثة من المقيمين ويرفق به ملخص للسيرة العلمية للمتقدم للترقية مع بيان الرتبة المرشح لها ، ويطلب من المقيمين ضرورة تقديم تقاريرهم خلال شهرين على الأكثر من تاريخ تسلمهم الإنتاج العلمي ، على أن يتضمن التقرير تقديراً لكل إنتاج وذلك على سلم يتدرج من واحد إلى خمسة على النحو التالي : -

* ضعيـــف (1) درجة 
* مقبــــول (2) درجتان 
* جيـــــــد (3) ثلاث درجات 
* جيد جـداً (4) أربع درجات
* ممتـــــاز (5) خمس درجات

ب - لا يجوز ترقية عضو الهيئة التدريسية إلى رتبة أعلى إذا قل متوسط تقديرات المقيمين كافة عن جيد ( ثلاث درجات ) .


المادة (38) : تنظر لجنة التعيين والترقية في طلب الترقية من جوانبه المختلفة بعد ورود تقارير المقيمين، وللجنة بعد مرور ثمانية شهور على تاريخ القرار بالموافقة على قائمة المقيمين أن تنظر في طلب الترقية بغض النظر عن عدد التقارير الواردة ، وترفع توصيتها إلى مجلس العمداء للبت فيها بالترقية أو عدمها .


المادة (39) : أ - يبت مجلس العمداء في ترقية عضو الهيئة التدريسية أو عدم ترقيته بالتصويت السري.

ب - إذا قرر مجلس العمداء عدم الترقية يحدد المدة التي يجب انقضاؤها قبل التقدم بطلب جديد شريطة أن لا تقل المدة عن ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور القرار ، وفي هذه الحالة على عضو الهيئة التدريسية أن يضيف إلى إنتاجه العلمي إنتاجاً جديداً يحدده المجلس ، ويكون تقديم طلب الترقية الجديد وفقاً للإجراءات الواردة في هذه التعليمات.


المادة (40) : لأغراض تطبيق أحكام المادة (19) من ( نظام الهيئة التدريسية) المتعلقة بتسمية الأستاذ ( أستاذ شرف) : - 

أ - لرئيس الجامعة لاعتبارات يقدرها أن ينسب لمجلس العمداء تسمية عضو الهيئة التدريسية الذي قضى في خدمة الجامعة مدة لا تقل عن خمس عشرة سنة وهو برتبة الأستاذية وانتهت خدمته ببلوغه السن القانونية أو بالاستقالة أستاذ شرف.



ب?- لأستاذ الشرف أن يحتفظ بمكتبه في الكلية والإفادة من دعم البحث العلمي والخدمات المكتبية والمرفقية وغيرها التي تقدمها الجامعة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس فيها.

جـ - لمجلس الكلية بناء على تنسيب من مجلس القسم أن ينسب إلى رئيس الجامعة تكليف أستاذ الشرف بالتدريس والإشراف على الرسائل الجامعية لقاء مكافأة يحددها الرئيس وفقاً لأحكام نظام الرواتب والعلاوات المعمول به في الجامعة الأردنية. 


التثبـيــــت

المادة (41) : أ - ينظر مجلس القسم في موضوع تثبيت عضو الهيئة التدريسية الذي استوفى شروط التثبيت، ويرفع رئيس القسم رأي مجلس القسم إلى عميد الكلية.

ب - يعرض عميد الكلية الموضوع على مجلس الكلية وإذا قل عدد أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في مجلس الكلية من المثبتين عن ثلاثة يرفع الموضوع إلى رئاسة الجامعة.

جـ - لا يجوز لعضو الهيئة التدريسية غير المثبت أو المثبت الذي يشغل رتبة أدنى من رتبة عضو الهيئة التدريسية المعروض موضوع تثبيته أن يصوت على قرار التثبيت.

د - يعد عميد الكلية ورئيس القسم المعنيان تقريراً (التقرير المشترك) يشتمل على العناصر الواردة في المادة (35) من هذه التعليمات.

المادة (42) : تنتهي حكماً خدمة أي عضو في الهيئة التدريسية إذا انتهت مدة تجربته الواردة في المادة (13) من (نظام الهيئة التدريسية) دون أن يثبت.


العبء التدريسي

المادة (43) : أ- يكون العبء التدريسي للأستاذ (9) ساعات معتمدة، والأستاذ المشارك والمساعد (12) ساعة معتمدة والمدرس (15) ساعة معتمدة.

ويقصد بالساعة المعتمدة : -
1- المحاضرة لمستوى البكالوريوس أو الدراسات العليا ، لمدة ساعة أسبوعياً، ولفصل دراسي واحد.



2- أما في مجال العمل التطبيقي مثل (المختبرات وورش العمل والتدريب والعمل الميداني والمراسم والمشاغل، والنشاطات الطبية السريرية وما شابه ذلك) في بعض الكليات ذات الطبيعة التطبيقية فيتم تحديد المقصود بـ ( الساعة المعتمدة) بقرار من الرئيس بعد أخذ رأي هذه الكليات. وفي جميع الأحوال لا يقل حساب الساعة المعتمدة عن ساعتين تطبيقيتين.

الإجـــــــازات
أولا ً
الإجازات السنويــــة

المادة ( 44 ) : توزع الإجازة السنوية لأعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة وفقاً لتعليمات يصدرها الرئيس لهذه الغاية ، وذلك بالاستناد إلى أحكام المادة (26) مــــــــن ( نظام الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة ) رقم (48) لسنة 2003.


ثانيــــاً
إجازات التفرغ العلمي والإجازات بدون راتب

المادة ( 45 ) : أ- تقدم طلبات إجازات التفرغ العلمي أو الإجازات بدون راتب قبل ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل من بداية الفصل الذي ستبدأ فيه الإجازة المطلوبة.

ب- 1- يشترط أن يتضمن طلب إجازة التفرغ العلمي مخططــــاً للبحث ( أو الكتاب ) أو الأبحاث التي سيقوم بها عضو هيئة التدريس ومكان إجرائها، ولا يجوز تغيير البحث إلا بموافقة الجامعة. 

2- يتضمن طلب الإجازة بدون راتب العمل الذي سيقوم به عضو هيئة التدريس خلال هذه الإجازة ومكان قضائها. 


المادة ( 46 ) : أ- يراعى عند منح إجازة التفرغ العلمي أو الإجازة بدون راتب كفاية العدد المتبقي في القسم لتغطية أعباء التدريس والإشراف فيه. 

ب?- لا يجوز أن تزيد نسبة المجازين والمعارين في آن واحد على (20%) من عدد أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية المعينين في القسم، باستثناء من يشغلون مناصب وزارية، ويجوز استثناء تجاوز هذه النسبة في حالات خاصة يقدرها مجلس العمداء ويرى أنها في مصلحة الجامعة. 


جـ - يجوز لعضو الهيئة التدريسية أن يجمع بين سنة التفرغ العلمي وسنوات الإجازة بدون راتب شريطة أن لا تتجاوز الإجازة بمجموعها أربع سنوات. 


المادة (47 ) : أ- على عضو الهيئة التدريسية الذي منح إجازة تفرغ علمي:-

1- أن يقدم إلى عميد كليته العمل أو الأعمال العلمية أو الفنية التي أعدها في إجازته وذلك خلال شهرين من تاريخ انتهاء الإجازة.
2- أن يشير في مكان بارز من الإنتاج العلمي المنشور إلى أن الإنتاج قد أجري خلال إجازة التفرغ العلمي الممنوحة له من الجامعة الأردنية.

ب- يتم اعتماد العمل أو الأعمال العلمية أو الفنية التي حصل عضو الهيئة التدريسية على إجازة التفرغ العلمي لإعدادها بقرار من الرئيس بناء على توصية من مجلس البحث العلمي في الجامعة توضح أنه التزم بإنجاز كل ما حصل على الإجازة من أجل إنجازه . 

المادة (48) : أ - يجوز أن تصرف لعضو الهيئة التدريسية المجاز إجازة تفرغ علمي بطاقات السفر له ولزوجه واثنين من أولاده ممن هم دون الثامنة عشرة ذهاباً وإيابا ولمرة واحدة إذا كانت في الخارج لقضائها في مركز بحثي متقدم أو في جامعة عالمية مرموقة من أجل إعداد البحث العلمي الذي تفرغ لإعداده على أن تكون مدة الإجازة سنة دراسية كاملة وأن يقضي ستة أشهر متتالية منها على الأقل في الخارج، على أن تحدد جهة السفر وخط السير وفقاً لقرار الموافقة على إجازة التفرغ العلمي، وإذا رغب عضو هيئة التدريس في تغيير خط السير بما يزيد على تكلفة بطاقات السفر عليه أن يتحمل فرق التكلفة.

ب - تصرف لعضو الهيئة التدريسية المجاز إجازة تفرغ علمي:-

1- الرواتب والعلاوات التي كان يتقاضاها باستثناء علاوة التنقل.

2- سلفة ثلاثة اشهر على راتبه إذا كان سيقضي إجازته في الخارج وتصرف هذه السلفة عند السفر.

3- سلفة على حساب التأمين الصحي إذا كان يقضي إجازته أو جزءاً منها لا يقل عن ستة أشهر في الخارج، وتصرف له هذه السلفة عند السفر وفقاً لترتيبات البلد الذي سيقضي إجازته فيها، ويتم تسديد هذه السلفة حسب الأصول بموجب وثائق أصولية يسلمها إلى وحدة الشؤون المالية.



ثالثـــــاَ
الأحكام والإجراءات المتعلقة بالإجازات 



المادة (49) : أ- تكون طلبات الإجازات بجميع أنواعها والأجوبة عليها خطية.

ب - تبدأ الإجازة من يوم انفكاك عضو هيئة التدريس عن العمل وتنتهي بنهاية اليوم السابق لاستئنافه العمل.

جـ - لا يترك عضو هيئة التدريس عمله قبل أن يستلم إشعاراً خطياً بالموافقة على إجازته إلا في حالات اضطرارية يقدرها العميد المعني.

د - يبين عضو هيئة التدريس في طلب الإجازة تاريخ ابتداء الإجازة وتاريخ انتهائها والمكان الذي يود أن يقضي فيه إجازته وعنوانه أثناء الإجازة.

هـ - للمرجع المختص تحديد مدة الإجازة التي يوافق عليها حسبما تقتضي مصلحة العمل.

و - يجوز تقصير الإجازة أو تأجيلها أو إلغاؤها أو قطعها بعد الموافقة عليها وإبلاغها لعضو هيئة التدريس لأسباب تقتضيها مصلحة العمل. 

المادة (50 ) : أ- كل عضو هيئة تدريس لا يعود إلى عمله بعد انتهاء مدة إجازته مباشرة يحسم من راتبه وعلاواته عن مدة غيابه ابتداء من اليوم التالي لليوم الذي انتهت فيه إجازته، إلا إذا قدم عذراً يقبله المرجع المختص بمنحه الإجازة . 

ب- يعتبر عضو هيئة التدريس فاقداً لوظيفته إذا زادت مدة غيابه على ثلاثة أسابيع دون عذر مشروع يقبله مجلس العمداء. 

المادة (51) : أ - على رئيس القسم إبلاغ العميد خطياً عن أي تغيب لعضو الهيئة التدريسية خلال يومين من تغيبه، وعلى العميد أن يبلغ ذلك إلى رئاسة الجامعة خطياً خلال أسبوع. 

ب- تتبع الإجراءات الواردة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة عند عودة عضو هيئة التدريس المجاز (أياً كان نوع إجازته) لاستئناف عمله.



أحكـــــام عامـــــة


المادة (52 ) : تحال إلى مجلس العمداء الحالات التي لم يرد عليها نص في هذه التعليمات للبت فيها.

المادة (53 ) : تلغي هذه التعليمات ( تعليمات الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة الأردنية) السابقة.

----------

